
Amazon and Orlando Cops’ Controversial Face Recognition Pilot Isn’t Over - cristoperb
https://gizmodo.com/amazon-and-orlando-cops-controversial-face-recognition-1827483145
======
drpgq
As someone in the industry, I'm amazed that Amazon is bothering with this
market. Support for this is pretty demanding and usually the big guys want
nothing to do with that.

